

Eclipse color themes - Garbage
http://www.eclipsecolorthemes.org/

======
wladimir
Thanks!

I really wish IDEs and editors adapted a portable format for code highlighting
themes. It would make things much easier. (For example, I have a very nice
scheme for Eclipse, and would like to use it on my laptop in Kate as well, or
in gEdit... Or use the same syntax scheme to highlight text on my blog... too
bad they all have wildly different formats)

~~~
kovar
Man, my head is in the wrong place, I keep seeing "IED" when someone writes
"IDE"....

------
jasonkostempski
I've been using Visual Studio for 10 years and I just started using Eclipse
for Android development about 6 months ago. I absolutely hated it and cringed
every time I had to open it, until the day I found this color themes site.
After I switched colors it suddenly felt more like home, I embraced the idea
that Eclipse was actually a good IDE, and I've been pretty happy with it ever
since. Funny how a little change like that can change my entire outlook. Now,
the only thing I want is a plugin that would allow Eclipse to kick me in the
nuts every time I try to compare strings using == in Java.

